

Xkcd-inspired password generator - dlowe
https://github.com/esnyder/xkcdpwgen

======
vitovito
I wonder if it'd weaken the system appreciably by doing things to make the
phrases easier to remember, e.g. making the phrase in iambic pentameter, or
making the first and third or second and fourth words rhyme (even slant rhyme)

